# How to plumb rear outlet toilet?



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to figure out how to plumb the toilet I am going to be installing in the basement. It will be flushing into a 4 inch cleanout cap but I also am adding a sink drain to it and need a vent for the toilet while adding another cleanout. I am thinking about using one of these 3x3x3x2 double Y hubs (picture attached) to connect to the stack (via cleanout adapter and 4-3" reducer), the toilet, and new cleanout cap for the 3 inch ends while the 2 inch is the drain for the sink. Can I just vent the toilet in a T off that 2 inch side between the sink drain and the hub?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

What toilet are you trying to install?


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a rear outlet toilet with a 7 in high rough in. http://www.signaturehardware.com/pr...-search&cvsfa=589&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=323836303239 is the link to it.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

In my area, if i'm understanding what you want to do correctly, that fitting would not be allowed . . . .


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

Alan said:


> In my area, if i'm understanding what you want to do correctly, that fitting would not be allowed . . . .


Please elaborate. Would I have to use two or three separate Ts instead of this one?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

trekkiejt said:


> Please elaborate. Would I have to use two or three separate Ts instead of this one?


That depends on the layout of the toilet VS the sink, how much room you have in the wall for these fittings, which direction they are going etc etc. . . . . .


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't built the walls or run any pipe yet. I want to have the plumbing figured out before I start. I plan on putting them next to each other with both attached to the same wall. (Facing the toilet) the sink will be on the left draining to the right into the 2 inch part of the hub with the 3 inch center one having the new cleanout.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

A layout diagram would make it far easier to give input as opposed to trying to understand the written description. Ever heard of a picture is worth a thousand words?? No idea where in the world you are and what codes might apply.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

I will try and make one up tonight and upload it here. I love in Missouri. I went to city hall and they said there wasn't anything required.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

One consideration ... Suitably placed venting so that the toilet gases don't come up through the sink.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

Venting is something I haven't figured out yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

It's really difficult to tell you how to plumb it without any kind of diagram at all. It would be like trying to plumb a house without blueprints. Where's the walls at? Where's the starting point? Wood framed floor system or slab?


:huh::huh:


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

I finally got a diagram made. It's not easy doing line-art with Windows 7 on a netbook. Anyway, here it is. And as said it'll be in the basement and I haven't built any walls yet. The floor will be slab with a floating floor of polymer interlocking tiles from Home Depot.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

What's the elevation of the toilet outlet?


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

7" inch high is what it calls for.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Combo on its back a street sanitary on top for vent and sink drain should work for you providing I understanding what you want to do.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok so put a street sanitary where I have the brown circle? Do/can I just put in a T with cleanout cap between the special fitting and the main stack to preserve that?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

You can put the clean out just above the tee that picks up the lav, then vent up to ?


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll tie in the vent to the current vent pipe going through the roof. The vent is the top of the main stack and is in what will be the new bathroom's ceiling. The attached picture is the elbow under the toilet upstairs with cast iron vent pipe coming off of it that I'll put a T in.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

So what you need is a 4x2 combo fitting with a 2x2x1-1/2" sanitary tee on top of it facing horizontally in the wall, and then use a 1-1/2" long sweep 90 to stub the drain out of the wall where your lavatory will be.

The top of your sanitary tee becomes the vent for both fixtures and needs to be tied into another vent in the house.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, how's this?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

trekkiejt said:


> Ok, how's this?


Yep, and i think the orientation of the two upper fittings are obvious (I think that's why you labelled them as 90 degree turns) but if I haven't mentioned it yet, you want the drain outlet to be around 19" high from the floor unless you have some kind of funky furniture cabinet that requires the drain to be in a specific place.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

The drain line for the sink at 19" or higher above the floor? Doing that won't be an issue I think. Why is 19 the magic number if I may ask? The cabinet I bought is a basic one from one of the box stores. Cabinet with sink on sale for $39 was hard to pass up. 

Also, should I use a separate vent line from the sink and meet up with the one for the toilet or does this vent allow for both. It'll be less than 5' of pipe from the sink to the tee.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

trekkiejt said:


> The drain line for the sink at 19" or higher above the floor? Doing that won't be an issue I think. Why is 19 the magic number if I may ask? The cabinet I bought is a basic one from one of the box stores. Cabinet with sink on sale for $39 was hard to pass up.
> 
> Also, should I use a separate vent line from the sink and meet up with the one for the toilet or does this vent allow for both. It'll be less than 5' of pipe from the sink to the tee.


It needs to be less than 3-1/2 feet from the vent to the p-trap.

In Oregon, wet venting is restricted to vertical drainage only, so if you're further away than 3-1/2 feet, then you need a different configuration of fittings.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, I'll do a separate vent for the sink also right behind the wallboard.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

trekkiejt said:


> Ok, I'll do a separate vent for the sink also right behind the wallboard.


In that case you need a separate wye for the sink, you can no longer dump it into the toilet vent.


----------

